# Will i get removed if i cant do DP1?



## BasicReno (26 Mar 2013)

Hi everyone first time poster, long time visitor. A quick background on whats going on i got enlisted in the army reserves not long ago so im fairly new, i am loving it to death, i have just finished my BMQ, but something came up with some personal things with my family and i cant make it to go on DP1.1 and DP1.2 this summer. Im afraid that they are going to release me from the CF if i tell them i cant do it this summer.

Does anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? I am honestly serious about staying in the CF i just need some time to help my parents out with issues. What are my options?

Thank you in advance.  :-[


----------



## MikeL (26 Mar 2013)

Talk with your chain of command about how you are unable to go on course this summer.  They may be ok with it as long as you get it done next summer.


----------



## BasicReno (26 Mar 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I would see no reason as to why i wouldnt be able to do DP1 next summer, but i just would have to be released, as i still would like to parade with my unit regularly.

If anyone has any stories to share similar to this or anymore input its greatly appreciated.


----------



## MikeL (26 Mar 2013)

BasicReno said:
			
		

> but i just would have to be released,



Why do you think you will have to be released if you don't do DP1 this summer?


----------



## jwtg (26 Mar 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Why do you think you will have to be released if you don't do DP1 this summer?


I'm guessing he typoed 'hate' and meant to say that he would 'hate' to be released.

Just a guess!


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Mar 2013)

I'm not sure what your personal reasons are but you should really sit down and consider just how important it is. Is it important enough for you to miss your training.

If someone is dying of cancer for example then yes obviously pull out of your course. You'll just be reloaded on the next summers course.

Upset girlfriend, brothers wedding, concert coming up that you don't want to miss?  You'll regret being a year behind everyone and kick yourself in the ass about 9 hours after you quit your course.


----------



## BasicReno (26 Mar 2013)

i meant i would hate to be released  

To be honest the reason i am unable to take part in the summer course is one because of work, i doubt they will give me 2 months off right now. I signed up to the reserves thinking it was all done part time, i had no clue i was required to do DP1 and such full time, and two i have some problems at home, and family is going through a hard time, i dont think i could do it, or at least have my head in 100% if you know what i mean.

I am considering maybe, trying to get my work to give me 1 month off considering i was told i may do DP1.1, then i could finish DP1.2 else time.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Mar 2013)

That might work.

Don't quit your job for the reserves, you'll loose money big time and it won't be worth it.


----------



## captloadie (26 Mar 2013)

So, not to slag the OP, but a general comment. Why would we expend out limited resourses on an individual who already is having problems meeting the commitments required. Yes, the family issues might get resolved, and work might become understanding, but wouldn't this individual's reserve unit be better off finding a candidate that has no issues, that they can train, and in theory be able to depend upon to task away from the home unit?


----------



## BasicReno (26 Mar 2013)

Which is why i started this topic, i feel as if they will be like oh your having some issues oh well sorry join the military again when your ready. I really feel i can offer allot, i really to enjoy what i do and i enjoy the training, i completed BMQ with no issues and was expecting to do just the same with the rest of the courses but its like all these problems hit me all at once. 

if i didn't depend on the money i get from my civvy life i would of already left and focused on my military career. But like i said, hopefully if all goes well at home and at work i may just be able to do DP1.1 and finish the rest another time. But if i cannot make it i just hope i am still able to parade with my unit and be reloaded for next summer.

But, maybe your right. Why spend the time with a candidate who has issues when they may find someone else without them.


----------



## TSM A (26 Mar 2013)

I take it, that you are going officer if you're taking DP 1.1, 1.2?
On the NCO side of things you have 2 years from enrollment to complete DP1. having said that there are always exceptions to rule. Just talk to your CoC.


----------



## dangerboy (26 Mar 2013)

TSM A said:
			
		

> I take it, that you are going officer if you're taking DP 1.1, 1.2?
> On the NCO side of things you have 2 years from enrollment to complete DP1. having said that there are always exceptions to rule. Just talk to your CoC.



For the reserve infantry course it is broken into two mods.  Mod 1 is basically all the weapons classes and Mod 2 is mostly field training (that is the very rough breakdown).


----------



## BasicReno (26 Mar 2013)

Im NCO. I was told it was 1.1 and 1.2 but as i hear things change allot  ;D


----------



## willy (26 Mar 2013)

I am the SSM of a Reserve Force sub-unit.  I deal with such requests all the time.

If you were in my Sqn, when your email reached my desk I would call you in for an interview.  If you had performed well on your BMQ, if you stated your reasons for wanting to defer trg to me in a reasoned manner, and if you were not otherwise an administrative or disciplinary burden, then I would have no problems granting your request.

At one point in time I was a university student and Cl A reservist trying to balance life with my time in the Reserve Force.  I asked for a summer away from trg at one point myself.  The chain of command should be able to empathize with your position, provided that you articulate it clearly and professionally.  

Tell your boss and pipe it up the chain.  I don't see an issue.


----------



## BasicReno (26 Mar 2013)

Thank you very much willy, and thank you to all who posted. Gives me a little more re-assurance they are not just going to be like whatever. I am not going to prolong anything any longer i will talk to CoC and let them know whats up.

Thank you guys!


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Mar 2013)

What kind of job is it? At a guess renovations?

If you plan on working at your civilian job for a while (and your boss knows this) you can approach him about allowing you to go on this training in order to bring you valuable experience which you can in turn bring to his company.

Basic first aid taught in a labor intensive environment.
Taught how to meet critical work timings under stressful conditions.
Working with others.
Working in a hazardous environment and the importance of protective equipment.
Being given a task with minimal direction and then completing it on your own.
The experience to know when to ask for help or direction.
Working with tools safely.
Whimis
The importance of care maintenance and cleaning of tools.
Basics with paperwork.
Learning about the first steps on becoming a supervisor for a small team (section senior).


You could probably be quite creative and sell you going on summer training to your boss.


----------



## SentryMAn (27 Mar 2013)

As a former Reservist, I put in for such a request to defer training.  I won't go into reasons but it was a qualified reason and my unit allowed for it.  You should talk to your COC on the subject and think about the reasons you have to give.

As it turned out I'm kicking myself for not going on my course as scheduled as it would mean a better standing and less training now that I am hopefully returning to the CF.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (30 Mar 2013)

The reserves are pretty generally pretty flexible when it comes to balancing with your civvie life,however theyre sometimes to flexible...I know a guy in a different unit who has been able to put off dp1 for over 5 years.


----------



## shogun506 (1 Apr 2013)

In my experience I've found they're pretty flexible with training for recruits. When I went through all that I did my SQ and DP1 in the summer after doing my BMQ on weekends, and on my SQ course there were at least 4-5 guys who just "decided" they didn't want to stick around for the DP1 course and did only SQ that summer. I'm not sure what happened to them or what reasons they gave, but they definitely didn't get released and just went back to their units in September and waited to do DP1 later. I know because when I saw them later in September they were still wearing the SQ cap badge (I think it's the one that says infantry or something on it) and everyone else was fully qualified. They probably felt pretty stupid but they were allowed to do it.


----------



## MikeL (1 Apr 2013)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> I know because when I saw them later in September they were still wearing the SQ cap badge (I think it's the one that says infantry or something on it) and everyone else was fully qualified. They probably felt pretty stupid but they were allowed to do it.



There is no "SQ cap badge",  as well there hasn't been a SQ course for years as it is now BMQ-Land.  The cap badge you are referring to is the Infantry branch one.  Infantry recruits wear it once they are BMQ/BMQ-Land qualified,  and wear it until they are DP1 qualified and receive their Regimental capbadge.
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-3/par2/ib-bi-eng.asp


----------



## shogun506 (1 Apr 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> There is no "SQ cap badge",  as well there hasn't been a SQ course for years as it is now BMQ-Land.  The cap badge you are referring to is the Infantry branch one.  Infantry recruits wear it once they are BMQ/BMQ-Land qualified,  and wear it until they are DP1 qualified and receive their Regimental capbadge.
> http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-3/par2/ib-bi-eng.asp



I did my basic in 2007, at which point there was an SQ and they gave you that badge when you finished it. I don't know what they do these days.


----------



## Cyrius007 (20 May 2013)

You wont be released.

In the reserve, if your file moves a bit each year, you're good. You can do one mod this year, and the other one the year after. I'm sure you could do them next summer without troubles. Go speak to your unit and they will help you. They already invested some time and money in you, they will try to help you finish those courses.


----------



## cupper (20 May 2013)

The Reserve System has always been flexible, particularly due to the nature of it's members. University students who use the reserves as a means to pay for their education during the year, and people with full time employment who want to supplement their income while doing something challenging, and serve their country.

That said, there are many who have found themselves in the same situation who were unable to free the time up from their non military life to go on a course necessary for advancement. University students doing wither class terms or co-op work terms during the summer, issues with their full time jobs, etc.

As has been expressed here previously, if the reason is acceptable to the CoC, and you make the request in a professional and timely manner, you will find that this can easily be worked around by differing course loading until next summer, doing a mod each summer. In some cases the same course can be run at unit or area level over several weekends.

The key is to be upfront with your CoC right away.


----------

